# Reserving a Doeling out of...(new thread)



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Alrighty, when I get my X-mas money I'm reserving a doeling out of these two;

Sire Twin Creeks MF Prairie Hawk *S:









Hawk's dam MCH/PGCH Raha Acres Twink's Pixie *D 'E':

on the right, click on her pic to see her page.

Dam QSF AR Calliope:









Calli's Dam Lost Valley's Calypso:









Calli's Sire PromiseLand CP Aries:









What do you guys think? I'm super excited, both sides have amazing pedigrees. Esp Hawk's mom.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My little Joe Dirt has Hawk in his lines also!!!

He has a beautiful line!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Great choice! Also, Clyde (that breeder's new buck) is an AWSOME buck, he is the grandpa on both sides of Hollywood's pedigree. His daughters are superb.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, Hawk is stunning! Looks like a fabulous lineup with strong pedigrees to me. Calli looks like a pretty girl, too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Prairie Hawk is my Daisy's grandpa. Nice buck. Looks like a good choice doeling!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

looks like you are making a great choice.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks liek a nice choice


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, I'm super excited!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice goats!! Yes I will delete your other thread as requested


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Turns out I might be getting a buckling from them instead! I though about it and I said to myself, "I should get more buck for my bang!" Haha not really, but I would get some good use out of him, I'd breed him to Holly and her doelings. =)


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

I would always advise goaters to sink their best dollar into a primo buck over a doe. That's the quickest way to upgrade your herd.
And you can never go wrong with a line that includes the great Twinks Pixie, probably in the top 3 ND does of all time in my book. 
Congrats!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your new purchases. I to agree that a good quality buck will help you out in your breeding program than just having a good quality doe.


----------

